# Furry conventions in scandinavia?



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

do they exist?


----------



## uwuellis (May 29, 2021)

What about NordicFuzzCon?


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

uwuellis said:


> What about NordicFuzzCon?


I've never heard of it but sounds interesting. What country is it located in?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> I've never heard of it but sounds interesting. What country is it located in?


Sweden. Some of my friends go there.


----------



## uwuellis (May 29, 2021)

It seems to be located in Malmö, Sweden. Looks like its going on from February 23-27. They have a website up!


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

uwuellis said:


> It seems to be located in Malmö, Sweden. Looks like its going on from February 23-27. They have a website up!


Ay nice. Malmø is pretty close to me


----------



## uwuellis (May 29, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> Ay nice. Malmø is pretty close to me


Awesome! I hope it interests you enough to check it out . Post if you do please!


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

uwuellis said:


> Awesome! I hope it interests you enough to check it out . Post if you do please!


i will UwU


----------



## Yastreb (May 30, 2021)

Also Denmark has Furtastic and Norway has Furway.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 30, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> Also Denmark has Furtastic and Norway has Furway.


Wait furry conventions in denmark?!?!


----------



## Terror-Run (May 30, 2021)

NFC is the biggest and most known one, and probably the closest to a proper convention. Norway got Furway - but that is more like 20-30 people on a furry summer camp lol (only not as lenghty as a summer camp). I know nothing of Furtastic


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 4, 2021)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> Wait furry conventions in denmark?!?!


NFC being in Malmö now, it's not like it's not practically in Denmark anyway. 
At least once pandemic restrictions on border crossings are lifted, and if you live on Sjælland.


----------

